# access of hidden files in usb flash drive



## Ljda (Jan 29, 2009)

How can i access files and folders that are hidden in my flash drive or thumb drive? After having the malware worm virus removed, i could no longer access all my saved data except a setup program for win98. the rest of the files , folders and programs saved are read when scanned with an antivirus but does not appear when opening the storage device. when i open the properties of the device the free space is 260mb and the rest of the saved data is there but it does appear when opened. its a 4g fla:downloadish drive:sigh::sigh:


----------



## Ackdam (Jan 29, 2009)

Tools -> Folder Options... -> Show Hidden Files and folders


----------

